# rod building



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

anyone on the southside want to teach me to build rods, or let me watch and ask questions on how to....also any publications or links would be helpful, i got a JB 10 footer but would love to make my own


----------



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

*I live in Norfolk*

I live in Norfolk and while I am not an expert, I build rods for myself and friends. I'd be happy to get you started. I have the tools etc. to show you.

Let me know if you want to come by and talk.

Frank


----------

